# Für welche fraktion habt ihr euch entschieden und wieso ? Und welche Klasse und wieso ?



## orkman (2. März 2011)

Der titel sagt alles... ich habe mir einen skeptiker erstellt weil ich mich mehr mit deren geschichte verbunden fühle und mich auch persönlich im realen nicht auf "gott" verlasse.

Wollte anfangs einen magier machen , habe mich dann doch für den geistlichen entschieden weil ich halt auch in real heile ... (bin medizinstudent)

dann bin ich mal auf eure antworten gespannt

mfg


----------



## Dunnerak (2. März 2011)

ich hab genau das gleiche gewählt 
skeptiker weil ich au nich an gott glaube aber halt auf technik stehe und man mit technik mehr erreichen kann als mit gott    (meine meinung)
den geistlichen wollt ich erst nich nehmen sondern schurken aber dann hab ich den klari mal gespielt inner beta und seitdem bin ich kleri-fan 
immo werd ich tank was einfach nur spaß macht mitm kleri weil man passiv alles mitheilt


----------



## orkman (2. März 2011)

man kann mit kleri tanken ? wusst ich net, welche seelen nimmt man da ?


----------



## Klos1 (2. März 2011)

Wächter, weil mir da die verfügbaren Rassen besser gefielen. Und Krieger, weil es einfach persönlicher ist, jemanden mit ner Zweihand nen Scheitel zu ziehen, als von hinten zu casten oder was auch immer.



Dunnerak schrieb:


> skeptiker weil ich au nich an gott glaube aber halt auf technik stehe und man mit technik mehr erreichen kann als mit gott  (meine meinung)



Jo, den Weltuntergang werden wir bald damit erreichen, wenn wir so weiter machen.


----------



## orkman (2. März 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Wächter, weil mir da die verfügbaren Rassen besser gefielen. Und Krieger, weil es einfach persönlicher ist, jemanden mit ner Zweihand nen Scheitel zu ziehen, als von hinten zu casten oder was auch immer.



dann trags bitte in der umfrage ein


----------



## Blackout1091 (2. März 2011)

Skeptiker
Fand Hauptstadt , Startgebiete dort i-wie besser und fand die Story besser...

Kreiger weil ich das mit den Angriffspunkte sammeln usw mag und ich immer schon nen Kreiger gezockt hab


----------



## Dunnerak (2. März 2011)

orkman schrieb:


> man kann mit kleri tanken ? wusst ich net, welche seelen nimmt man da ?



rächer     man merkts daran dass alles auf rüssi und blocken unso ausgelegt wird    und man bekommt 195% der zauberkraft als parrierwertung unso    also sind unsere items immernoch wille und ausdauer ftw 
coole sache wie ich find


----------



## orkman (2. März 2011)

Dunnerak schrieb:


> rächer man merkts daran dass alles auf rüssi und blocken unso ausgelegt wird und man bekommt 195% der zauberkraft als parrierwertung unso also sind unsere items immernoch wille und ausdauer ftw
> coole sache wie ich find



jaja so lernt man dazu ... toll ... dann weiss ich jetzt schon dass 1 meiner skillungen 1 tank sein wird  ( so kann man dann alle rollen erfuellen  )


----------



## Hellbabe (2. März 2011)

Wächter, weil Skeptiker zu hässlich sind.  Kleri wie immer, das schöne ist, nen Nahkampfheiler, so ähnlich wie in Warhammer. Macht unheimlich fun, und finds lustig wie wiele auf den draufhauen und ich net sterbe, wenn noch nen Heilder mit am Start ist.


----------



## painschkes (2. März 2011)

_Wächter : Wieso? -> Zwergöööö! :>

Kleriker : Wieso? -> Ich heil einfach gerne (bin "Full-Healer" - zZ. Läuterer,Schildwache,Bewahrer)_


----------



## Raema (2. März 2011)

Ich spiele auf Rhazade einen Krieger auf Skeptiker-Seite.

Ich hatte schon in der Beta die ersten level als Skeptiker gemacht, und zum Headstart nen Wächter ausprobiert. 
Dort hat mir das Startgebiet (Silberwald) jedoch nicht so gut gefallen wie bei den Skeptikern, weshalb ich wieder zur "dunklen" Seite gewechselt habe.

Den Krieger habe ich als Klasse ausgewählt, weil er mir in der Beta am meisten Spaß gemacht hat. Ich habe zwar auch einen Schurken und einen Magier
ausprobiert, jedoch haben mir Magier generell noch nie zugesagt, und der Schurke hatte (auch wenns komisch klingt) einfach nicht die Flexibilität die 
der Krieger hat. Gerade die Spielweise des Ranged-DDs im PvP macht als Krieger einfach eine Menge Spaß (Skillung: Riftblade/Reaver/Void Knight), vor allem
da so enormer Schaden auf Distanz besonders von einem Krieger nicht erwartet wird *g*.
Ich habe außerdem bereits in anderen MMOGs bevorzugt Tanks gespielt, und auch wenn ein tankender Schurke oder Kleriker seinen Reiz hat, 
finde ich ist der Krieger immernoch der wahre Tank.


----------



## AemJaY (2. März 2011)

Skeptiker weil irgendwie schöner 
Magier weil hexer, Hexer weil Dot Kill und einfach nice zum spielen


----------



## Cold-Heart (2. März 2011)

Einen Druiden Skeptiker. Ich finde Druiden halt klasse und Skeptiker weil halt, bin ein Skeptiker.^^


----------



## OrsonLEBT (2. März 2011)

Anfangs habe ich mich an den Skeptikern probiert, finde die nach wie vor cool, aber als ich mir eine Elfe (Inquisitor/ Kabalist / Läuterer ) erstellt habe, bin ich zu den Wächtern übergelaufen.
Liegt vermutlich daran, dass ich das Anfangsgebiet der Skept. zu oft gesehen habe und es einfach kein weiteres mal schaffe, dieses durchzugehen.

Achja, lyncht mich bitte nicht dafür, aber den Spruch muss ich jetzt von mir geben:
''Du hast da einen Rift in der Hose!''


----------



## MrGimbel (2. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wächter : Wieso? -> Zwergöööö! :>
> ..._



Exakt 

(Zusätzlich noch, weil wir uns in der Gilde Ende Dezember für die Wächter entschieden haben.)

Spiel den als Tank bzw Champion & Bestienmeister beim Leveln und Champion & Paragon & PvP-Seele im PvP.

Der Krit-Knopf des Champions und danach Klingenraserei ist einfach zu sexy im PvP ^^


----------



## orkman (2. März 2011)

ich bin überrascht zu sehen dass bis jetzt nur so wenige geantwortet haben ... und dass alle klassen fast gleich genommen wurden ( 25 %) jedoch liegen die skeptiker im moment ein bissl vorne 60 % vs 40 %


----------



## wertzû (2. März 2011)

MrGimbel schrieb:


> Exakt
> 
> (Zusätzlich noch, weil wir uns in der Gilde Ende Dezember für die Wächter entschieden haben.)
> 
> ...




obwohl man ja rissklinge statt paragon nimmt wegen dem slow bzw später anstürmen. Viel mieser ist krit knopf + 5(? 6??) stun der auf lv 33 mit 1000 krittet


----------



## Elrigh (2. März 2011)

Wächter - zwar bin ich im Reallife auch ein gläubiger Christ, heißt aber nicht, dass ich nicht auch Skeptiker spielen würde.

Krieger, weil ich meine Gegner gerne im Nahkampf habe.


----------



## orkman (2. März 2011)

schade dass nich mehr wächter hier hin schreiben wieso sie sich für diese fraktion entschieden haben


----------



## Freakypriest (2. März 2011)

Skeptiker/Kleriker ausrichtung heal.

Warum? Also zu den "guten habe ich mich noch nie hingezogen gefühlt daher Skeptiker.
und egal in welchem MMO immer nach möglichkeit Priester/heal gespielt, macht mir halt am meiten spaß. Sicherlich wird auch viel herumgespielt bei Twinks an Klassen aber der Mainchar ist immer ein heiler.


----------



## PureLoci (2. März 2011)

Freakypriest schrieb:


> Skeptiker/Kleriker ausrichtung heal.
> 
> Warum? Also zu den "guten habe ich mich noch nie hingezogen gefühlt daher Skeptiker.
> und egal in welchem MMO immer nach möglichkeit Priester/heal gespielt, macht mir halt am meiten spaß. Sicherlich wird auch viel herumgespielt bei Twinks an Klassen aber der Mainchar ist immer ein heiler.



Contra: Wächter->Krieger->Paladin


----------



## Ungodly (2. März 2011)

Halli Hallo,

Fraktion: Wächter
Rasse : Zwerg / daher Wächter finde Zwerge einfach genial

Klasse: Kleriker 

Ich finde den Kleriker am Vielseitigsten, ich spiele selbst als Tank (Rächer/Schildwache/Schamane) und zweite Rolle: DD (Inquisitor/Kabbalist)


----------



## Pente (3. März 2011)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Wächter : Wieso? -> Zwergöööö! :>
> 
> Kleriker : Wieso? -> Ich heil einfach gerne (bin "Full-Healer" - zZ. Läuterer,Schildwache,Bewahrer)_


Du hast einen Zwergen-Fetisch 

*Fraktion: Wächter!* Wieso? Keine Ahnung, war eine Mehrheitsentscheidung. Gefallen mir rein optisch auch etwas besser.
*Klasse: Magier!* Warum? Ursprünglich wollte ich entspannt hinten stehen, Zauber wirken und einfach gemütlich Schaden austeilen. Mittlerweile bin ich bei der Chloromant-Nekromant-Kombination hängen geblieben und fungiere sowohl in Instanzen als auch im PvP mehr als Heiler.


----------



## Frandibar (3. März 2011)

Also ehrlichgesagt ist mir die Fraktion egal, ich spiele nur Zwergen Charaktere, und deshalb bin ich halt ein Wächter...

Zwergen Plünderer (Krieger)


----------



## Mordhorst (3. März 2011)

In der Beta habe ich beide Seiten gespielt und musste feststellen, dass ich mich als Technik-Fan und Atheist bei den Skeptikern eher zu Hause fühle.
Die Rassen haben mir auch besser gefallen. Bin jetzt ein Kelari Gothic Punk ^^

Ich Spiele den Magier erstmal als Nekro/Hexer/Chloromant, weil mir DoT und Pets einfach liegen (und aus dem Hintergrund Aua machen).
Außerdem macht mir auch Heilen Spaß, das wird mein 2. Baum werden.


----------



## MrGimbel (3. März 2011)

wertzû schrieb:


> obwohl man ja rissklinge statt paragon nimmt wegen dem slow bzw später anstürmen. Viel mieser ist krit knopf + 5(? 6??) stun der auf lv 33 mit 1000 krittet



Hab die ganze tatsächlich immer Champion und Rissklinge im PvP gespielt (war meine PvP und Solo Rolle, mit BM als 0Pkt-Seele). Nachdem ich mir aber eine 3.Rolle leisten konnte, hab ich mich auf Champion konzentriert und bei Paragon nur das Rüsi-Ignorieren geskillt. Durch das Anstürmen +3Sek Stun und dem Slow-Angriff geht es auch ohne Range-Slow der Rissklinge ganz gut.

Eigentlich spiel ich ja mit dem Gedanken, mal den Plünderer/Rissklinge im PvP auszuprobieren.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (3. März 2011)

Das Dasein als Wächter kommt meinem "Mutterinstinkt" näher.
In der Hauotsache is mein Held Barde, welcher als Unterstützung Waldläufer hat. Ich könnte genausogut auch Scharfschütze anstatt Waldläufer nehmen.
Schaden und Heilung der Bardenskillung sind beträchtlich. Der Fernkämpfer rundet den Rythmus besser auf 5 auf als die Nahkampfskillung. Ausserdem seh ich allzu oft, daß wenn ein Mob gegenüber der Kadenz Resistenz is, er es auch gegenüber Nahlampfwaffenschaden Schwert/Dolch ist.


----------



## zerre (3. März 2011)

ich denke ich werde einen magier spielen  und auf heal skillen .ist es überhaupt möglich ? 
nun zu meiner eigentlichen frage wann steht den rift nun in den läden ? heute oder morgen ? 
ich hab schon gesucht aber nirgends steht was genaues  =/


----------



## Bergerdos (3. März 2011)

Wächter - weil mir die Hochelfenfrauen gefallen haben :-). 
Man sieht seinen Char ja fast nur von hinten, und die Hintern der männlichen Chars haben für mich nix ästhetisches ^^ 

Kleriker, weil ich in WoW schon mit der Rolle des Heilers am besten war und ich beim Kleri die größte Heil-Flexibilität habe (zumindest hat das bei der Char-Erstellung so auf mich gewirkt)


----------



## Xairon (3. März 2011)

Wächter Krieger, da ich mit nem Kumpel zusammen spiele und wir die einzigen Klassen an denen eine Ini scheitern kann (Tank & Heal) nicht in skilllose Hände geben wollten  Töhnt eingebildet, ist es auch ein bischen, aber was z.T. in Games rumrennt, ist mir z.T. schleierhaft und ich hab weder die nerven noch die Geduld einem vernünfitgen Tank zu erklären, was Spot bzw Aggro ist.

Deseiteren haben wir Guardian gewählt, da wir die Betas meist Skeptiker gespielt haben und mir die Quests bis lvl 25+ auf Guardian-Seite besser gefielen. Skeptiker ist es mir zu oft, geh ins Wasser und Tauch nach denen Perlen....und genau diese Quests hasse ich am meisten, da kill ich lieber 15 Mobs an Land...


----------



## Sin (3. März 2011)

Pente schrieb:


> Du hast einen Zwergen-Fetisch
> 
> *Fraktion: Wächter!* Wieso? Keine Ahnung, war eine Mehrheitsentscheidung. Gefallen mir rein optisch auch etwas besser.
> *Klasse: Magier!* Warum? Ursprünglich wollte ich entspannt hinten stehen, Zauber wirken und einfach gemütlich Schaden austeilen. Mittlerweile bin ich bei der Chloromant-Nekromant-Kombination hängen geblieben und fungiere sowohl in Instanzen als auch im PvP mehr als Heiler.



Wächter - Kleriker - Inqui  Spielt sich wie ein Maschienengewehr.


----------



## empIree (3. März 2011)

Wooosai... grade beim Expert gewesen. Jetzt erstmal installieren und dann werde ich euch in ca.X auch sagen können zu welcher Seite es mich gezogen hat! Wobei wenn ich ehrlich sein soll wird es vermutlich wie immer ein Zwerg.


----------



## PascalVogler (3. März 2011)

Fraktion: Skeptiker: hab in der beta wächter gezockt und fand die quests da eher langweilig und die gebiete weniger schön daher jetz skeptiker und klappt bis jetz (stufe 27) ziemlich gut^^

Klasse: Krieger (Rissklinge/champion/paragon): ich find den spielskill von der rissklinge einfach sehr nett, ne mischung aus melee und range dd^^ im prinzip slowt udn stunnt man nur um dann den gegner mit elementarexplosionen und flammenspeeren tot zu schmeissen^^.Champion wegen dem 15% stärke skill und dem 5% dmg buff(glaube der war von dem^^) und paragon wegen dem rüssi ignore und der zweihandspezialisierung da ich 2 einhänder einfach ansprechender finde als eine riesen waffe mit der durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit gleich einem kontinental drift^^


----------



## Dakirah (3. März 2011)

Klar Skeptiker - Kelari und dort Schildwache, Läuterer und Bewahrer - Als Heiler kann man auch mal 4 Mobs ziehen und sie überleben.^^

Hab noch eine Schurkin angefangen - Assasine, aber hab Ihr heute eine Bardenrolle geholt.

Wächter und deren häßliche Rassen spielt doch keiner. Ich töte Zwerge und bin nicht nett mit denen. Die Hochelfen haben Magersucht und die Menschen oder was das ist sind fett.^^


----------



## orkman (3. März 2011)

hier schrieben fast nur skeptiker obwohl wächter im moment vorne liegen (60 % ) bitte die die abstimmen auch pls was dazu sagen


----------



## Cazor (3. März 2011)

Skeptiker weils alle spieln
Krieger weil man nich denken muss


----------



## floppydrive (3. März 2011)

Wächter, weil nur die haben Zwerge alles andere ist Bullshit

Krieger, weil Zwerge nun mal Krieger sind, echt jetzt!


----------



## llcool13 (3. März 2011)

Wächter -> Waldläufer

Wächter weil sie mir einfach sympatischer sind als die Skeptiker. Waldläufer weil ich in noch keinem MMO nen Bogenschützen gespielt habe. Bis jetzt immer nur Nahkämpfer oder Heiler.


----------



## orkman (3. März 2011)

bin echt erstaunt wie ausgeglichen wächter und skeptiker genommen wurden und dazu auch noch fast ueberall 25 % fuer die diversen klassen ... ausser magier ... die liegen ja ein bissl hinten 20 %


----------



## Kakerlakchen (4. März 2011)

Skeptiker Schurke als Barde

Skeptiker, weil sie mir von der lore her eher zusagen als die gottestreuen
und Barde weil ich immer gerne n gruppenspieler und supporter war, und weil man als schurke mit ner zweiten rolle ganz einfach auf full dps umschwenken kann


----------



## orkman (7. März 2011)

up!


----------



## DoktorElmo (7. März 2011)

Bin zwar gläubig, hab mich aber dennoch für die Skeptiker entschieden.
Die Gründe dafür sind ganz einfach das schönere Anfangsgebiet, eine Hauptstadt die mehr nach Stadt aussieht und - das hab ich mir zumindest erhofft, leider hat sich das Gegenteil herausgestellt - eine bessere Community.
Zumindest wars bei WoW so, das auf Hordler-Seite oft ein besserer Umgangston vorgeherrscht hat - natürlich nicht immer ^^


----------



## Casp (8. März 2011)

Wächter, weil Zwerg.
Auch wenn Gott nicht existiert, in der Welt von RIFT gibt es ja Götter, von daher versteh ich den Grund nicht ganz.

Außerdem wurde in der beta schon deutlich, dass es mehr Spieler auf Seiten der Skeptiker geben wird, und ich bevorzuge nunmal die Unterzahl (nicht zuletzt auch wegen den Wartezeiten).

Achja, in WoW war ich Allianz, in WAR Ordnung, hier also Wächter 


Und Kleriker einfach, weil ich gerne in Gruppen spiele und zudem wie in jedem MMO Heilermangel herrscht. Zudem macht Heilen auf Lange sicht einfach am meisten Spaß. Abgesehen davon haben Templer einfach nur stil!


----------



## Laxera (8. März 2011)

naja, noch spiele ich kein rift (werde mir aber jetzt dann ne version holen, weil ich wieder ein MMO spielen möchte (nachdem bei WOW - zumindest bei mir - voll die luft raus ist (kann es einfach nimmer sehen d.h. es macht keinen spass mehr, vor allem wenn man beim raid runter gemacht wird weil man nicht die besten verzauberungen hat (weil man nicht 100% restzeit ruf- oder mats farmen war bzw. man sich die nicht leisten konnte etc.) oder gar 100 DPS weniger macht als der beste im raid....mag halt keine erbsenzählerei, nix dagegen, wenn man sieht das ein boss net fällt, aber wenn man den dungeon ohne probleme cleart und man dann wegen sowas angerotzt wird....aber lassen wir das, ist keine wow mecker thema)

naja welche seite?

skeptiker - weil ich probleme mit göttern habe, die alleinige macht ansprüche stellen (z.B. das kaputtmachen der skeptiker maschinen die denen ermöglich hätten den großen bösen vll auf zu halten) und alle die nicht glauben bzw. nen eigenen weg gehen wollen von ihren LAKEIEN angreifen/vernichten/töten lassen




rasse?

hui wie hieß die elfenrasse auf seiten der skeptiker....




klasse?




magier - weil: ich die in jedem RPG/MMORPG bisher mochte (bin nicht der nahkämpfer typ iwi), vor allem da man ja auch ein wenig heilen kann (chloromancer sag ich nur)

als twink aber auf jedenfall noch nen kleri (heile auch recht gerne)




mfg LAX


----------



## darksilver1 (8. März 2011)

Ich habe in der beta hauptsächlich Skeptiker gespielt. Deswegen ging es jetzt mit den Wächtern weiter und soweit gefallen mir die ersten beiden Zonen auch besser.
Magier weil ich gerne Klassen spiele die Magie beherrschen und außerdem die einzige Klasse ist die kein Tank stellen kann, dafür aber auch als Heiler auftreten kann.


----------



## Hellyes (8. März 2011)

Laxera schrieb:


> hui wie hieß die elfenrasse auf seiten der skeptiker....




Das sind die Kelari...


Ich bin Skeptiker, da

1.) mir hochnäsige sowie religiöse Menschen auch im wirklichen Leben auf den Senkel gehen 
2.) die Guardians eigentlich die Bösen sind 



Eigentlich würde ich alle Klassen gerne spielen, sie machen mir alle Spaß, jede auf ihre eigene Art.
Doch ich habe mich für den Kleriker entschieden, da er sehr vielseitig und DER Heiler schlecht hin ist.


----------



## Benegeserit (8. März 2011)

Skeptiker -> Kelari -> Necro/Hexe

ich hab in der beta erst wächter gespielt und schurke/Krieger angetestet.
dann dachte ich, ich schau mir mal die andere seite an und dann hab ich mir als der headstart losging
doch tatsächlich eine mage gemacht. hätte ich vorher auch nie gedacht^^
aber die macht spaß und es ist für mich mal eine abwechslung, hab in anderen mmo's
immer schurke oder plattenträger gespielt.


----------



## Agarnesta (9. März 2011)

Fraktion: Skeptiker

Rasse: Ethianer

Berufung: Magier

Elementalist, Archont, Pyromant


----------



## Fr3ak3r (9. März 2011)

nachdem ich mehrere chars erstellt habe und mit keinem warm wurde hab ich den kleri angespielt und er hat spaß gemacht, wurde aber aber wieder schnell langweilig und ich wollt das spiel schon abschreiben.
nachdem ich aber durch zufall in einem video gesehen habe das es auch barden gibt, hab ich direkt mal einen angefangen und bin dabei geblieben, macht am meisten spaß und support ist doch mal was anderes als bei wow.

bei der seitenwahl bin ich bei den skeptiker hängen geblieben, obwohl mir die wächter startgebiete mehr zusagen, vor allem grafisch.


----------



## Warp16 (9. März 2011)

Fraktion: Skeptiker
Rasse: Ethianer
Klasse: Kleriker
Skillung: Druide/schamane/rächer zum leveln bewahrer/läuterer/wache für inis.


----------



## Dwarfofwar (9. März 2011)

Hab mir das spiel gestern geholt und war gleich von den Skeptikern beeindruckt. Mein erster (und auch jetziger main) ist ein schurke ( Nachtklinge, Klingentänzer und risspirscher), da ich bei wow auch jahrelang einen schurken gespielt habe, musste ich bei rift auch gleich einen anfangen und muss sagen ich bin echt begeistert  Skeptiker einfach, weil ich finde dass die sehr gut aussehen 
Rasse: Ethianer


----------



## orkman (10. März 2011)

up!


----------



## orkman (14. März 2011)

up!


----------

